# trustedinstaller.exe



## snc200 (Aug 7, 2011)

This keeps running in the background and is using up all my CPU capacity. Is there a way to shut this off from running automatically. I'm searching for the thread in regedit, but I can't find the command.


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi snc200,

If you want to stop TrustedInstaller.exe takes out all CPU resource problem to occur, you may run into risk of causing updates, whether it’s updating Windows Vista or any other programs, to fail. However, here’s a few suggestions that you may take to avoid Vista system slow responding due to TrustedInstaller.exe extreme high CPU usage.

Firstly, try to set Automatic Updates to full manual or at least let you choose whether to install the updates as installation normally takes up more system resources and will definitely annoy users with lagging system performance, especially if you’re in the midst of watching movie or playing online game.

To change Automatic Windows Update setting, go to Control Panel -> System and Maintenance -> Turn automatic updating on or off under Windows Update section. Under “Choose how Windows can install updates” section, click on radio button next to Never check for updates (not recommended) or Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them or Download updates but let me choose whether to install them. Then click on OK then click on Continue button for UAC prompt. Note that if you choose the not recommended option, you have to manually run the Windows Update to update your system.

You can also try the following solution, which deals with Windows Module Installer that runs TrustedInstaller.exe.

Stop Windows Module Installer to Start When Startup

Click on Start button, and type MSConfig into Start Search box, then press Enter.
Press Continue when prompted with User Account Control dialog box.
In System Configuration, click on Services tab.
Untick the check box next to Windows Module Installer to stop it from loading with Windows.

Click OK.
Set Windows Module Installer Startup Type to Manual

Go to Control Panel, then click on System and Maintenance link, and then open Administrative Tools window.
Open Services applet.
In User Account Control dialog, click Continue.
Locate the Windows Module Installer service, then right click on it and select Properties.
In the General tab, click on the drop down menu of Startup Type, and select Manual.

Click Apply.
If the services status is running, click on Stop button.
Click OK.
Note that this solution is not tested before. If there is any problem emerges, set and revert back the setting to its original configurations. Setting the startup type to manual ensures that the service can still be ran when needed.

Let's see if that fixes the problem.

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't understand why it's using so many resources. I just looked at mine and "trustedinstaller.exe" together with 3 other services is using 4% of my system at idle....can you tell us about your system?


----------

